# The Bourne Supremacy



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Saw it opening night and LOVED IT. I thought it was great, even better than the first one. I also think it had the best chase scene I've ever seen in a movie!

Anyone else seen it yet?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I did not like it as much as the first one. The first one had character development and I liked the interaction between him and Marie. This one was just all action.


----------

